

Will the Chevy Volt really get 230 mpg? - joshuaxls
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/pender/detail?entry_id=45351&type=tech

======
farmerbuzz
Measuring MPG doesn't make a lot of sense for a car that gets plugged in.
Miles per dollar would be a lot more interesting, but with this style of
vehicle it depends highly on your daily usage. This is a great marketing hack.

------
haseman
Yes, if you don't mind pushing it.

~~~
smithjchris
Nearly fell off my chair laughing. Thank you :-)

------
pkulak
For me it would get a lot more than that. I only drive more than 40 miles in a
day about a half dozen times a year.

~~~
ars
You'll have to pay for the electricity though. I wonder how efficient the
onboard generator is. There are losses for sending electricity through power
lines, on the other hand gas is expensive due to taxes.

I would like to see numbers for KW/gallon for the onboard generator. Then we
could compare generating your own electricity to power it, vs storing it from
power lines (and don't forget losses in the battery, and self discharge).

~~~
teeja
Gas is also expensive because your engine wastes 4/5 of each gallon you buy.

------
teeja
Electric is 4x as efficient as ICE. So could you get from 50mpg to 200mpg?
yeah. Will Chevy? no.

~~~
JimmyL
In the context of a plug-in hybrid, what does the "gallon" in "miles per
gallon" mean?

